# Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

Sold.


_Modified by MalakaiTran at 9:57 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (MalakaiTran)*

fs:
Mason Tech front signiture series front struts with bearing relocation kit and universal bags for mk5s and b6 passats.
been on the car for a few thousand miles, rides great (dampening koni inserts) and go very low (lays sub frame bolts on my car)
reason for sale is im going the custom route and need the money to make my idea happen.
price: $1000 
this setup would cost about 1400 from mason tech new.


----------



## caddyinny (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

nib easy street universal rear kit.was told can be used front or rear and will go ultra low .same kit suicide doors sell for $621.48.lookin to get $550 shipped in the 48.reasonable offers accepted.can get pics if needed. hit me up


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

FS: brand new SMC watertrap *$25 shipped*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (IvIikeWhy)*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD*
*FS: ASAP.. Comlpete mk5 air ride kit! will work on other cars, but needs different rear bags and/or rear brackets. *
More details 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4073745
*$1900 + s/h u get it all* PM, call me or email if interested! 
Easystreet controller w/ auto ride height
Easystreet manifolds, I'll have the new harness to fix the broken one.
5 gallon aluminum tank w/ 4 1/2" ports
Viair Dual 380 chrome pack
2 SMC water traps
UVAIR Aerosport bags w/ leader lines
UVAIR airhouse 2 bags w/ baak2basics rear cups (modified for major droppage)
Rockard Fosgate 10g Power wire kit
Stuff was used for 2 days. 
Build up here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067177


_Modified by Santi at 10:54 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

(4) SMC 1/2" LINE x 3/8" NPTF Male Connector
Brand New!
$20 shipped


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

sold


_Modified by Static-- at 8:04 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (Static--)*

sold


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 1:01 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (GTI337DUB)*

My Audi is for sale.
See link in sig or IM me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

AAC/Firestone Rears 300 shipped.
5 gal. 8 port tank from AAC - 75 shipped.


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

i have access to a MK1 airride kit. (should also fit mk2!!)
i am thinking about buying it for the tank/compressor/valves, but the actual bags wont fit my passat.
includes complete front and rear mk1 bags from airbaggit, with brand new Koni race inserts for the fronts. (need to be welded)
asking price would be 800 obo. pic for reference. (koni's not installed!)










_Modified by miketweedie at 11:26 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

sold


_Modified by GTI337DUB at 1:00 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (GTI337DUB)*

FS: Brand New Chapman Universal Rear Kit. 
Still in the Freaking Box.
Can be used for mk1, mk2, mk3, passat, ect rear.
$425 Shipped.










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 7:44 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

FS: brand new EAI clear switch box, the tags to show which wire goes to which valve is still attached.


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*











_Modified by 2.0L lova at 7:55 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread October - December 2008 (dashrendar)*

They need cleaning and dimple washers.
If you don't know what these are or why you would need them then you shouldn't buy them.
Make me an offer.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

would you send them to the uk bud? cant pm ya for some reason


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Front UVAir bags and brackets- $180 per corner
Rear UVAir big bag and bracket - $90
Rear UVAir small bag and bracket - $95
5 Gallon 6x3/8's port Tank- $60
Dual Viair 400c Compressors w/ pressure switch - $255
SMC 3/8 Water Traps - $50 for both
Odyssey Gauge and 5x400psi senders - $320
8 ASCO Electric Valves - $240
All items were installed for a little over one month.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

mason-tech front struts with bearing relocation for mk5 and passat...
only have 2,000 miles on them they're practically brand new, retail for over $1400
$1100


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

SOLD


_Modified by team haymaker at 7:44 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (team haymaker)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4064159
380 vair compressor


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*FT: 50' 1/2" DOT Air Line*

A distributor accidentally shipped me a 50' roll of 1/2" air line. I have no use for this and would rather trade for 1/4" if anyone needs the 1/2". I realize this is a little overkill for the VW crowd, but figured I would give you guys dibs at it.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FT: 50' 1/2" DOT Air Line ([email protected])*

for sale:
used ground control camber plates for sale. they require you to cut the strut tower and to have coilovers to install. i have pics if needed. will fit MK2, MK3, MK4
asking $200 shipped


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FT: 50' 1/2" DOT Air Line (Swoops)*

8 1/2" smc valves reduced down to 3/8" manifolds.
**raises and lowers at the same rate as 3/8"(brother has a mk5 with 3/8)** just less possibility of freezing
INCLUDES:
8 1/2" smc valves
3 3/8" DOT approved 90 degree elbows
4 1/2" dump silencers
ALL ASSEMBLED WITH BRASS FITTINGS!
the breakdown:
1/2" smc valves- 53.99ea = $432
4 mufflers- 8ea= $32
3 elbows - 8ea= $24
misc fitting- $25
*grand total-$521*
*420 shipped!!!!!!* save yourself the hours of assembly and hassle.
















pic is only of one side. 
5 gallon 8 port tank-$ 50
mint black no scratches
http://www.airassisted.com/pop...age=0


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: A.A.C Rear Firestone bags. 300 (Shawn W.)*

*Complete Airride for Mk4* 
Only been on the car for a month or so. 
*
->UV Aerosport front bags w/ strut bearing kit AND 1/4" steel braided lines
->Firestone rear bags w/ brackets **Brand new bags**
->Easystreet management
- Auto Pilot Digital Controller
- Controller Mounting Bracket
- Digital Controller ECU
- Pezio Transducers
- Anodized Manifolds
- 1/2 Airline
- Air Line Cutter
- VIAIR 380C 200 psi Compressor
- 5 Gallon 8 1/2" Port Tank
- Inflation Valve and Drain ****
- Wire Harness
- Thread Sealant
- Compressor Relay
- Nickel Plated Fittings
I currently have fittings and airline for BOTH 1/2" and 1/4" (and airline) cuz i was gonna switch to 1/4". So i will throw that in aswell 
*
Basically everything is included to bag your car
I'll get pics up once its out of the car.
Looking for $1900. 


_Modified by silver saloon at 5:56 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*FS: basically complete bag setup for an mk4*

... 5 gal aluminum tank NEW, viar 550 compressor (used from previous owner),
 (fittings are installed into the tank)
valves built up (from previous owner less than 500 mi), 7 switchbox, digital gauge, sending units for gauge
two front universal air bags (used for less than 500 miles from previous owner)
two rear slam specialties re-5 with brackets. NEW
extra line, fittings, two relays, pressure switch, check valve. 











<br/>Shot at 2008-09-02
<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bagsandswitchesgp3.jpg'>







[/URL]
basically all you would need is a couple fittings here and there and some extra air lines and itll be complete.
ill let it go for 1100 
i spent over 1400 on this 
the reason for selling is becuase im selling my car. 


_Modified by xxp0werrangersxx at 10:22 AM 12-11-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FS: basically complete bag setup for an mk4 (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Front Aerosport Bags 2 of them
Also comes with Steel Leader Lines as well 
300shipped *obo*
Only picture I have for now though


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

What good is air without rollers to go with it. I have a few sets FS in the sig


----------



## brooklyn ON 18s (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm interested in your air ride kit. Is the price negotiable?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FS: basically complete bag setup for an mk4 (JB_1152)*

For sale 2 HPS camber plates, universal fitment.
has to be mounted from under side of the shocktower , so could be good idea for people with raised towers.
Plates were never used. ( center hole in the bushing was opened up for bilstein strut,will fit other strut with same shaft diameter)
$250 shipped


will post better pics later.


----------

